
Facebook users urged to check privacy settings - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/26/facebook-check-privacy-settings-public-post-search-index
======
mtgx
> The proposed settlement bars Facebook from making any further deceptive
> privacy claims, requires that the company get consumers' approval before it
> changes the way it shares their data, and requires that it obtain periodic
> assessments of its privacy practices by independent, third-party auditors
> for the next 20 years.

[https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2011/11/faceb...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2011/11/facebook-settles-ftc-charges-it-deceived-consumers-failing-
keep)

What's the point of FTC's "20 year privacy monitoring" of Facebook, if with
each new update, Facebook resets everyone's privacy settings again and makes
everything public? It only seems to confirm what I already believed when it
happened - rather than being an actual oversight thing it's more like a
"badge" Facebook gets to have for "complying with the privacy requirements" of
FTC (even though it doesn't actually happen).

